# Was the K2 Maysis a bad choice?



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

I haven't been on them 15 times this year and I am already seeing some kinda serious wear and tear. Still ride and fit just fine, but has anyone else noticed this? Stitches coming apart, toecap coming apart, heel and toe of the sole getting worn down. Nothing major yet, but this could determine whether I buy boots from K2 again I don't want to have get new boots every 2 years because they keep falling apart.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

2 seasons on a pair of boots is pretty good going. They do take a lot of abuse especially if you rest your board on your boot whilst on the chair.


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

ETM said:


> They do take a lot of abuse especially if you rest your board on your boot whilst on the chair.


Never in a million years would rest my board on my boot, I know that tears them up quicker. 

My last pair of K2's were good for three, I'm just curious if anyone here who has or has had K2's can tell me how long they typically last.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

oefdevilvet said:


> I haven't been on them 15 times this year and I am already seeing some kinda serious wear and tear. Still ride and fit just fine, but has anyone else noticed this? Stitches coming apart, toecap coming apart, heel and toe of the sole getting worn down. Nothing major yet, but this could determine whether I buy boots from K2 again I don't want to have get new boots every 2 years because they keep falling apart.


Sounds like they are fine... plus if you boots can last two years that is pretty good. I've rarely had a boot that wasn't toasted after 40 days/season (have ridden boots from Burton, DCShoes, Northwarve, 32, Salomon, Nitro) especially if I ride them multiple days in the slush at Mt.Hood in the summer.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I rest my board on my boot like a boss on the lift and I still get a shit ton of use out of my Salomon F22s.

IMO, if a boot isn't good for at least 75-100 days on the hill, it's a piece of shit. But then again, I always buy a boot that's on the stiffer side to get more life out of it. As it starts to loose it's stiffness, I'll shift it over to a park/fucking around boot to extend it's life. I still wear some 4 year old F22s as my park boot.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Milk was a bad choice.

Boots are like cars. If they were built to last a lifetime, they would cost 100 times more and the companies would lose money in the end.

I feel like companies build boots to last 3 to 4 years for the "average" snowboarder... someone who rides about 20 to 25 times a season (and probably isn't putting in full 8 to 4 PM days every time).

Also if the boots aren't meshing with the bindings well, I would expect some ware in specific areas, especially if you aren't someone who straps in really tight. After only 15 days though... something is missing from this story...


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

I have Maysis been on them for 10 days and they look brand new minus the mud lol. I posted on here a couple days ago with an issue with my bindings falling apart that no one else ecperinced with Union Forces. So maybe it's just the luck of the draw. Are your boots are draging at all? Post pics if you can would like to see.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

I generally get a couple years out of a pair, then another year as a backup. Current boots are last years K2T1DB, bought on clearance last fall. 28 trips, no issues yet. Like invillegorge, when they start to soften up, they become backups.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

I have K2 Maysis boots as well and I love em. The only real wear and tear I have is from resting my board on em but other than that they have held up real well. I've probably ridden with them 25+ times so far as well.


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Milk was a bad choice.
> 
> I feel like companies build boots to last 3 to 4 years for the "average" snowboarder... someone who rides about 20 to 25 times a season (and probably isn't putting in full 8 to 4 PM days every time).
> 
> Also if the boots aren't meshing with the bindings well, I would expect some ware in specific areas, especially if you aren't someone who straps in really tight. After only 15 days though... something is missing from this story...


Milk is always a bad choice. On the topic of boots, my two setups are a 2012 NS Raptor 159/Ride El Hefe's
and a 2012 Ride Berzerker 161/2012 Flow NXT-ATSE's and the boot seems to like both setups. I figured the Flow's would scuff the heel a little bit, and the El Hefe is a damn solid binding, and I ride them both as tight as I can. Like I said though nothing major yet, but I definitely see myself buying new boots after next season. 



linvillegorge said:


> I rest my board on my boot like a boss on the lift and I still get a shit ton of use out of my Salomon F22s.


From what I hear the F22 is designed for bigfoot, I'm an 11 with a slightly narrow foot, so I'm not sure that would work for me.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

oefdevilvet said:


> From what I hear the F22 is designed for bigfoot, I'm an 11 with a slightly narrow foot, so I'm not sure that would work for me.


Definitely not. I also have a narrow foot, especially in the heel and wear an 11 street shoe and 10.5 F22s are perfect for me. I've tried on shit tons of boots and the Salomon F series are the only boots I've found yet that really fit me well.

I mean, it's a good boot and all, but I'm not touting it as the end all, be all. I have very limited experience with boots in terms of riding simply because the vast majority obviously just don't fit me at all right out of the box. I've just given up on finding other boots. When I need new boots, I just find the best deal on F22s that I can and order them.


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

What's the flex on the F22's? I may have to do some investigating. 

BTW I contacted K2 about this problem and was told to send them back, the guy said it may be a defective pair(anyone else ever go through that with boots?) and that if I returned them they would send me a new pair because the toe cap should NOT be showing any wear and mine is already fighting it's way off the boot.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

F22 is pretty stiff. I'd consider it an all-mountain boot that leans more toward the freeriding side of the equation. The F20 is more of an all-mountain boot that leans toward the freestyle side of the equation.

If K2 is telling you they'll swap them out, take them up on it. Shit happens. When you mass produce things, a couple of lemons will inevitably slip through occasionally.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I had the K2 T1 DB a couple seasons ago, basically one step up from the Maysis. They held up great for ~40 days of riding that season. I loved the the harshmellow and Vibram. They still had plenty of life left in them...I just got rid of them b/c I decided to go back to speedlacing.


----------

